# issues about models in weather



## steve roberts (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm starting in the garden where space is not an issue.But weather will be. Can I go electric? Or should I go for battery power/steam? Is OO too small and fiddly - so should I think O? How much track can OO/O electric support without 'fading'. When it rains does everything explode? Any and all help will be much appreciated! Steve Roberts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many people go electric in garden layouts. O-scale is typically the smallest I've seen in a garden layout, G-scale is more common. The chief issue will be the track,since you can't bring that in out of the rain. There are tracks that are made for outside use, Atlas and Gargraves both have some.

Here's a good starting place for O-gauge Outside.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

We have a G scale/gauge section here on the forum, though not too many G guys here. Poke around the section to see what tips you might find. As John said, track maintenance / oxidation is your biggest worry.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10

TJ


----------

